# Unidentified pest digging up lawn



## pruppert (Sep 23, 2020)

Hello,

I have been getting hit hard nightly by a mysterious pest. It seems that this creature is digging up my sod in search of bugs. I dont think i have a grub problem, but at this point who knows! I did treat for grubs a few months ago.

I have tried every trap and every kind of bait to no avail. I originally thought a skunk or a raccoon so i installed a Ring camera in my back yard pointing at the area. However, the ring camera does not detect motion so i think this creature is either too small for detection or the camera is just lame at night vision.

Anyways, i am not sure what else to do. This has been going on for 2 weeks now and i am fearful i will not have any grass left. Not to mention i need to get some sleep and i am tired of waking up and cleaning up my sod in a terrible mood!

Any help or insight would be great.

Sincerely, a frustrated man with a personal vendetta now,


----------



## Dougatl (Sep 24, 2020)

Looks familiar, just happened to me last week. My best guess is armadillos looking for army worms or grubs, neighbor posted on FB this week that the armadillo is back wracking havoc. Put down a ton of grub killer the morning after I spotted the damage, no additional damage but the lawn hasn't recovered yet.
Doug


----------



## pruppert (Sep 23, 2020)

but i live in CA and dont have Armadillos....


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

Do you have skunks?


----------



## greengrass (Sep 9, 2018)

I had a racoon dig up my reno area last year every night.


----------



## pruppert (Sep 23, 2020)

We have skunks and raccoons around. I have not been able to capture any footage of what it is and i have not been able to trap it in my large cage type trap.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

@Shindoman had a neighbor whose side lawn was decimated by racoons last year.


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

I would check for the reason why they are getting into your lawn. Grab a shovel and dig a small chunk of turf a couple inches deep.


----------



## pruppert (Sep 23, 2020)

ok - so i stayed up all night and watched my ring camera on my TV. It appears that it is some kind of rat. i did dig up some sod and found nothing there - no bugs...


----------



## pruppert (Sep 23, 2020)

there appear to be lots of small earwigs under my grass. Anyone know how to get rid of them?


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

pruppert said:


> there appear to be lots of small earwigs under my grass. Anyone know how to get rid of them?


Product: https://www.domyown.com/bifen-it-p-226.html

_Bifen IT insecticide is comparable to the very popular Talstar. Bifen IT contains 7.9% bifenthrin which is an insecticide and termiticide that provides excellent control of over 75 insect pests, leaves a long-lasting residual for up to 3 months, is odorless, non-staining, dries clear and is safe around children and pets when used as directed. Bifen IT and the other bifenthrin products can be used both indoors and outdoors, on lawns and ornamentals, and even in food-handling areas of commercial establishments. One quart of Bifen IT insecticide yields 32 to 96 gallons. A low cost alternative to Talstar One._

*Label*: https://www.domyown.com/msds/Bifen_IT_Label1.pdf


----------

